# Need CONCISE article presenting AMIL position



## matthew11v25 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am looking for a very concise article (around ten-twenty pages or so) that does a good job of defending the AMIL position (debunking pre-mil positions and theories wouldnt be a bad addition as well) 


Any help would be great. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 7, 2008)

http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/This guy probably could help you out


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 7, 2008)

monergism.com probably has several resources, too - KR is really good, though...


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Nov 7, 2008)

You can also research the internet on Historical view of eschatology...much to read out there on this subject.

Tempted to start typing some of it (?)


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks to all!!!

I am looking at a bunch of articles now.


----------



## larryjf (Nov 7, 2008)

A Defense of (Reformed) Amillennialism "Table of Contents" and "An Introduction" by Prof. David Engelsma


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, Larry,

Here's the full contents of that series:

A Defense of (Reformed) Amillennialism


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 7, 2008)

And here are some _concise_ by Kim Riddlebarger:

A Present or Future Millennium? by Kim Riddlebarger

Riddleblog - A Reply to John MacArthur

[Some mp3s:] The Reformed Evangelist » Blog Archive » Amillennialism 101


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you all...got what I needed.


----------

